# 13 rouge turns over but don’t start



## Rougier84 (Oct 23, 2019)

My 2013 rouge started to just turn over and not start. then after sitting for a couple of minutes I will start but I have to give it gas to do so. Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

Distributer


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Vacuum leak, not your distributor. I'd check to make sure you don't have a cracked / missing hose leading to the intake manifold. If you run the engine, you can use carb cleaner to chase around the various fittings on your intake manifold and the engine will race when it sucks in the carb cleaner.

Read this:









How to Find—and Smoke Out—a Vacuum Leak


Popular Mechanics’s automotive experts outline the tools and techniques proven to smoke out even the toughest to find vacuum leaks.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------

